# ? Installing Rear Sway Bar



## starabby (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a 67 GTO and ordered the rear sway bar from OPG. Can anyone give me any information on installing it. Should you have to force the spacers into the the conversion plates that come with it that converts it to the boxed style. And how to figure the exact measurement of where to drill the holes in the bottom control arms. Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

starabby said:


> I have a 67 GTO and ordered the rear sway bar from OPG. Can anyone give me any information on installing it. Should you have to force the spacers into the the conversion plates that come with it that converts it to the boxed style. And how to figure the exact measurement of where to drill the holes in the bottom control arms. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, yes those spacers are going to be very tight. They're supposed to be because their purpose is to prevent the sway bar bolts from collapsing the control arm when tightened. Also, your arms may have had their sides bent in towards each other at some point in the past. Do whatever you have to in order to get everything installed. As far as drilling the bolt holes, before you remove the control arms from the car, take the sway bar and test fit it into place. Move it forward or backward until it touches both control arms - measure to make sure that both ends of the bar are the same distance from the front of each arm while still touching the control arms, and also centered up and down on the arms. Mark your holes there, then remove everything, drill your holes, install the spacers, and put it all together.

Bear


----------



## starabby (Jan 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I got it done yesterday. Thanks alot for your help.


----------

